# Dry Cough in Horses



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

Howdy,
My horse has had a dry cough since Sunday. He only coughs when I ask for anything other than a walk. His temperature was 100.3 farenheit, his heart rate was 32bpm and his lungs sounded clear. Any advice or suggestions on what to do would be great. I have not called the vet yet, and only will if it gets worst or goes not get better. Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Dusty hay? Allergies? If so I use a product called Cough Free with my mare. She gets it everyday. Works great. Smells horrid though so I had to mix applesauce with it for a few weeks.


----------



## BearPony (Jan 9, 2013)

Please call the vet if it doesn't clear up. My pony had a very dry sounding cough this fall and it turned out to be a slight upper respiratory infection. The vet prescribed a short course of antibiotics and it cleared up nicely within 3 days.

My vet also felt that that my pony (due to his breed/physical characteristics) might be prone to developing heaves/chronic coughing so he now gets MSM in his grain daily for its ant inflammatory properties.


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

I plan on having the vet out sooner rather than later, the problem is that I have to convince my parents that it's bad enough to require a vet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Try the Cough Free first. You give two scoops everyday for 5 days. My mares cough improved in one day. Try it. If you have to convince your parents they might want to try this $15 fix first. If there is nasal drainage and the horse looks off then yes vet first but if it's just a dry cough try the Cough Free first.

My mare could have chronic bronchitis because of allergies but with this stuff she doesn't. I try natural things first before meds.


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

I'd say Cough Free as well! Not too expensive I think it was $15 here for a container. Just picked some up about a week ago, my vet actually advised to try this via a phone consult. He said if it didn't clear up within the first few days to give him a call, but it cleared itself right up. He said especially in winter dry coughs are common with a lot of horses. It does smell nasty, a very herb-like smell and my gelding refused to eat it. Mixed it with a little bit of applesauce and molasses in his grain and he never knew it was in there. Just had to mask the smell. 

This is what it looks like, most farm / equine stores have it! Worked like a charm!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

poppy1356 said:


> I try natural things first before meds.


Even 'natural' things can have negative side issues.

I would not recommend anything until you have had the lungs listened to.

Very basic first step - has anything changed? New shavings, hay? Temperature or humidity?


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Sometimes piece of mind "knowing" costs money. On the upside of a vet bill, you will learn which will help you not only now but in the future as well.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Choke? I've seen horses with something still caught have a dry cough, with not one bit of food coming back out, just a cough.


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

In terms of changes, nothing new has been introduced. He lives outside 24/7 with a blanket on if it's chilly out, and the barn owners grow there own hey that my horse has eaten for years. 

I was wondering if it could be that he is choking because his cough is only really bad after he eats something and when I ask for a trot or canter, but I haven't felt anything in his throat that would indicate that there is a blockage. 

The only reason I posted this is to get people opinions on whether or not this could be heaves, or something along those line, but could it be as simple as a stupid cold???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

